# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Τι τρωει το γαρδελι?

## IscarioTis

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ειδος γρασιδιου , ισως το πιο γνωστο . Το αφηνω σαν κουιζ .Τα λεμε στην πορεια

----------


## legendguards

αγκαθα ειναι

----------


## jk21

<< αγκάθα >> ; τι εννοεις; μηπως αγκαθι ; αν ναι ποιο ; αν και γνωμη μου ειναι οτι δεν ειναι καποιο αγκαθι

----------


## gonousas

Γκαζον

----------


## jk21

Kωστα διακρινεις το ειδος του γρασιδιου ;

----------


## gonousas

....  Έλεος

----------


## jk21

> Ειδος γρασιδιου , ισως το πιο γνωστο . Το αφηνω σαν κουιζ


οτι ειναι γρασιδι βρε Κωστα το ειδαμε και συμφωνουμε . Αφησα εξ αρχης το θεμα , να συνεχιστει σαν κουιζ , να εχουμε μια συνεχεια , που για καποιους ειναι κατι απλο  , για το φορουμ ομως φερνει μια ευκαιρια συμμετοχης των μελων του και ειλικρινα και μια πληροφορια παραπανω . Δεν ειναι ολα τα ειδη γρασιδιου ιδια , αν εχεις δει ξενα site εμποριας σπορων για πουλια και δεν εχουν τις ιδιες τιμες . Ονομαζουμε μια κατηγορια φυτων ως γρασιδι , γιατι στον πολυ κοσμο μενει το κοινο τους γνωρισμα (το κομμενο φυλλωμα στα παρκα ) αλλα υπαρχουν διαφορες . Μια ερωτηση εκανα    :Happy:    και κουιζ εχουν ξαναγινει και εδω μεσα και στην στο φορουμ των ιθαγενων που καποτε γνωριστηκαμε (που απλα δεν αναφερω γιατι εχει εξελιχθει σε καταστημα e shop και δεν μπορω να το κανω λογω κανονων  )

----------


## adreas

να  πω  τι  ειναι?

----------


## jk21

πεστο βρε Ανδρεα ...

----------


## adreas

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setaria_viridis

----------


## jk21

Oχι δεν ειναι Setaria  :Happy:

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Ηρα ειναι

----------


## adreas

οχι   δεν  ειναι   Νικο   ουτε   σεταρια  θα  βρω  το  ονομα του  μεγσώσα   την  οθονη

----------


## jk21

Ειδατε που εχει ενδιαφερον ;

----------


## amatina

https://keyserver.lucidcentral.org/w...speliensis.htm

----------


## jk21

Μοιαζει αρκετα και ειναι η πιο κοντινη στη σωστη απαντηση αλλα δεν ειναι αυτο

να βαλω φωτο που απεικονιζει το τελευταιο αναφερομενο ειδοες  ,  για τα μελη που δεν ανοιξουν τον συνδεσμο ( το συνηθιζετε οσοι μπαινεται απο κινητο ... )

----------


## gonousas

κολιτσινα ?

----------


## IscarioTis

Οχι δεν ειναι κολιτσινα
Ετσι πιστευω δηλαδη

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαλλον εννοεις και συ την setaria που οταν ειναι σχετικα μεγαλουτσικη , κολλαει στα ρουχα 





δεν ειναι 


Να βοηθησω σε οσους δεν εχουν ακομα σταθεροποιησει εικονα απ το βιντεο  . Δειτε οτι δεν ειναι ενιαιο αλλα κανει τουφιτσες τουφιτσες  , με διαφορετικη κατευθυνση

----------


## johnrider

Dactylis glomerata

----------


## jk21

η γνωμη μου συμφωνει με αυτη του Γιαννη . Αν υπαρχει και μια αλλη αποψη το ξαναβλεπουμε


ειναι το γρασιδι που γραφει οτι εχει η carduelidi

----------


## johnrider

Το γραφει κατω απο το βιντεο στα σχολια :Anim 59:

----------


## jk21

ε εσυ εισαι ωραιος ! μελετας και τα σχολια στο youtube !!! επειδη τωρα που τα ανοιξα δεν τα ειδα ολα  , λες για την αναφορα της σε καποιον οτι το ειδε στην wikipedia ως dactylis ή υπαρχει και αλλη συζητηση ;

----------


## johnrider



----------


## MacGyver

> Το γραφει κατω απο το βιντεο στα σχολια


Κάποιος στο σχολείο θα ήταν καλός στην αντιγραφή στα διαγωνίσματα....  ::

----------


## jk21

ε καμμια φορα και απο την αντιγραφη εμπεδωνεις πραγματα και σου μενουν χαχαχα

----------

